
The Auden Poem Auden Hated - pelt
https://www.commentarymagazine.com/articles/the-auden-poem-auden-hated/
======
motohagiography
Poetry presupposes that insight is important and I don't think this value has
survived the internet. It's generational. Summing up something complex in a
pithy statement cuts off discussion, and with it, the narcissistic supply that
people call empathy these days.

Auden was a fey sentimentalist, and of poets whose work is relevant today, the
other ones mentioned in the article (Larkin, Frost, and I'd add, Blake) should
be the first stop.

~~~
hanoz
I have little comprehension of what you've just said, but for any other
philistines like me, who like their poetry like they like their coffee -
regular, and in black and white - your first stop with Auden should be aboard
this: [https://youtu.be/zmciuKsBOi0](https://youtu.be/zmciuKsBOi0)

~~~
emmelaich
You can also hear Auden himself recite "As I Walked Out One Evening"

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0q__Z185H8I&t=2s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0q__Z185H8I&t=2s)

~~~
hanoz
Arresting. Thank you for that.

------
emmelaich
I think the better remembered and quotable poem by W.H.Auden is
[https://poets.org/poem/i-walked-out-one-
evening](https://poets.org/poem/i-walked-out-one-evening).

> _You shall love your crooked neighbour_ / _With your crooked heart._

Not that this sentiment is original with Auden.

The "basin" verse gave me chills the first time I heard/read it.

------
brian_herman__
I wish they would post the full text of the poem...
[https://poets.org/poem/september-1-1939](https://poets.org/poem/september-1-1939)

edit: Added full text instead of text.

